# Kioti vs Kubota



## TonyH

With all the selections this site has.. I didn't see a more appropriate section to Post this.
Anyone out there have a comment on why you would or wouldn't buy one over the other. Kioti K35 series Kubota L34.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Kubota is a bit more rooted in the tractor industry, and is probably a bit easier to get parts and service than the Kioti. Both however, appear to be excellent choices, but I'd likely lean towards the Kubota because of the longer standing reputation. What options are you looking at in terms of drive type and impliments, 4 wheel drive or 2 etc and your budget?


----------



## Thomas

Had my first Kubota for 14 years and the service was great..time to trade.

I check out Greens,Reds,Oranges and narrow it down to Kioti and Kubota around 30hp,HST,FEL...both handle great,good sight over hood and fenders,price about the same,...dealers service and Kubota hanging tough thru the years I purchase another Kubota.


----------



## rsmith335

Don't know much about either. Kubota has been around a long time. I think the warenty and parts are of concern. Ask the dealer if they have a fuel filter, blades and belts in stock.That will give you a good idea.


----------



## TonyH

tractor beam said:


> Kubota is a bit more rooted in the tractor industry, and is probably a bit easier to get parts and service than the Kioti. Both however, appear to be excellent choices, but I'd likely lean towards the Kubota because of the longer standing reputation. What options are you looking at in terms of drive type and impliments, 4 wheel drive or 2 etc and your budget?


Thanks all.
Looking for the 30HP range. 4 WD, 6 in 1 Bucket, rear auger, rear mower. a backhoe attachment that isn't flimsey would be great for the first several years I own it. Will want an inclosed FOP with heat.

Honestly, I was looking at a JCB MIDI.. What appears at first to be a Construction machine is very well suited it has a Backhoe but not the cheesy setup of many tractors with detachable Hoes. It also has the Cat 1 hitch and PTO. I'm sure they all will be in the $50K range. My friend has had his Kubota a long time.. I just stumbled on this Kioti while surfing this site.

Looking at a retirement piece of property to build on; 18 acres. It will have an 1100 foot inclined driveway. Where we will see much snow in the winter. 
Plan on heating the home with wood so I will be growing and harvesting my own firewood. Much trenching in the begining to route rain water and other plumbing.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Well, if it were me, I'd be looking for something a bit bigger. I have a simular plot as you have, with a quarter mile long drive and snow and all, and at times, my 41 hp tractor leaves a bit to be desired. You should check out those Kubota backhoes. I just looked at one in a parking lot yesterday. Dam them things are stouter than the low end John Deeres!


----------



## TonyH

The earlier kubota had issues with the bolt on Hoe.. I think the hoe was stronger then the brackets. I hear they fixed that issue. 
This JCB MIDI is 50 horses and it has a quick connect style Front Loader. I like the idea of Skid Steer tools as an option. And swapping from Plow to Bucket sounds inviting.

I'll have to take alook at the 'newer' Kubota backhoe.. Hmm... More horses for the driveway. I'm surprised to hear that.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I say that because sometimes I'll get about 8 inches of wet snow on the driveway, and the tractor will side step and spin out with ags. 41 hp is certainly enough to do the job, it just seems to tax it is all. I'm running a 6 foot bucket and I believe a 7 foot blade on the rear. On a stead like you have, I would highly recommend a set of forks, for moving pallets of firewood and other things. This was the other bases for stepping up the horsepower........to really get the lift capability. 30 hp might suit you just fine, I was just mentioning it, because making the realization that your tractor is underpowered or too small, really can be a bummer!


----------



## Altpower

I too am looking at the Kioti and the Kubota, but I have to have at least 50 hp at the PTO. I plowing up small hills doing food plots and I need the power to run my tiller. I do have a long history with the Kubota. My family had a dealer ship back in the 70's untill about the 80's. Rearly do I remember seeing any Kubotas coming in for repair work. What I'm really after is, if the Kioti is as reliable, as the Kubota.


----------



## TonyH

tractor beam said:


> I say that because sometimes I'll get about 8 inches of wet snow on the driveway, and the tractor will side step and spin out with ags. 41 hp is certainly enough to do the job, it just seems to tax it is all. I'm running a 6 foot bucket and I believe a 7 foot blade on the rear. On a stead like you have, I would highly recommend a set of forks, for moving pallets of firewood and other things. This was the other bases for stepping up the horsepower........to really get the lift capability. 30 hp might suit you just fine, I was just mentioning it, because making the realization that your tractor is underpowered or too small, really can be a bummer!


Just to bring you up to date.

I went with the more Construction type tractor.. the JCB MIDI CX ( see my AVATAR)

50HP I have made a custom bracket for my Log Splitter using a Blank Quick attach panel that works off the Front Loader Aux Hydraulics. In 5 minutes I can drop off the Loader Bucket and have the Logsplitter on and hooked up. During that Snow Storm NEMO we here in NY got 36" in 24 hours. Dropped the Bucket and drove the tractor out of my neighborhood.. no sweat. I have acquired a set of Forks, bracketry and I bought another Blank Quick Attach panel that I will modify to accept the forks. MAybe this weekend. The backhoe dug up some muddy clay gack with roots and shale so I was very impressed. After I actually move to the property where my tractor is, I will buy a Snow plow with hydraulic angle. that will simply plug into the front Aux Hydraulics as well. The tractor has a separate lever for this aux hydraulics. very well thought out.
Unfortunately, the hydraulic fluid in not simple , buy it anywhere, AW46.. it is a more high tech ( T-46, like Shell Tellus # S2v46) multi viscocity stuff. Not that you buy it that often but not cheap and not sold locally.


----------



## Thomas

Indeed you did Tony..Congrats,
Looking forward to some action pics.


----------



## TonyH

Some Pics. 
4:1 Bucket holding up a big Log making it easy for cutting
Putting in some trenching to dry out an area for a future driveway.

Log splitter: I bought the splitter but made the Quick attach bracet to mount itat the Loader. Splitter cycles at a good rate with the tractor at an Idle. Burns less fuel then a Spillet with a gas engine attached. AND it's quiet as compared to a screaming Gas 'lawn mower'engine


----------



## Thomas

Nice..nice action pics.


----------



## tractor bob

I have 2 Kubota's a 4050DT & a L3130 HST with Duals on the back ( also have a Carraro TRG 9400 )
I have used the L3130 with a 4 in 1 bucket for about 700 hrs, I really have used it like a dozer. I believe the L3130 is a great machine & one of the bigger versions would be a great choice. I have had many tractors over the years & none come close to the L3130


----------

